# Hobbit Galaxies



## Sarah (Jan 15, 2007)

> A recent sky survey has turned up eight new members in our Local Group of galaxies, including a new class of ultra-faint "hobbit" galaxies and what might be the smallest galaxy ever discovered.
> 
> The Local Group is a collection of about 40 galaxies, of which the Milky Way and Andromeda are the dominant members. The rest of the galaxies are mostly small satellites known as “dwarf galaxies” that are gravitationally bound to these two galaxies. The Large and Small Magellanic Clouds are two of the Milky Way’s better known dwarf galaxies.
> 
> ...



Apparently they're smaller than dwarf galaxies.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tolkien gave quote some thought to stars and constellations in his works, so that's a nice tribute I'd say.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope they named the new galaxies Bilbo, Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin, Fatty, Farmer Maggot, and Rosie.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you imagine in the future people traveling to the Fatty Bolger galaxy?


----------

